# Finally! A tip!!!



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Saturday, 27 rides, only one pax tipped.

Today, 11 rides and I FINALLY got a tip. Argh!!!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a tip for you. Don't play in traffic.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Saturday, 27 rides, only one pax tipped.
> 
> Today, 11 rides and I FINALLY got a tip. Argh!!!


I drove on Wed, and 3 pax gave 10$ tips &#128513;
One was a 9$ ride for a 10$ tip. All 3, Milfs.
Tue went 0-8, but no MILF pax's. It was all cheap techie type pax's.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have $655 in fares this week and $2 tip, that’s 0.003 %


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Milfs are the best tippers. 😁


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

evad77 said:


> I have $655 in fares this week and $2 tip, that's 0.003 %


What is it with Uber drivers and math? &#129335;‍♂


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What is it with Uber drivers and math? &#129335;‍♂


He meant .3&#128513; or close to it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

His math is fine. His application of the math is grossly wrong.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

10% would be $65, 1% would be $6.50 1/3 of 1% is $2 or .003


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

evad77 said:


> 10% would be $65, 1% would be $6.50 1/3 of 1% is $2 or .003


$2 is roughly .003 of $655(fine). However the person that tipped is more than .003 of your passengers or fares. Correct math applied wrong.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Saturday, 27 rides, only one pax tipped.
> 
> Today, 11 rides and I FINALLY got a tip. Argh!!!


I made $90.00 tonight in tips.

Pizza
Pizza !


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Sometimes people suck. I wish they they'd tip better. Frank Zappa said it best" Zappa for president"


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's January and everyone is even broker than before. I'm in the same boat as you. Averaging like 1 tip every 10 trips at this point.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Saturday, 27 rides, only one pax tipped.
> 
> Today, 11 rides and I FINALLY got a tip. Argh!!!


No Tips?!

Hope those ladies improvised gave you some lips and hips &#128077;


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Lots of passengers told me their companies paid for the trips. Are they reimbursed for tips? So many of these guys talking on the phone about big money but still no tips grrr


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Chungyi said:


> Lots of passengers told me their companies paid for the trips. Are they reimbursed for tips? So many of these guys talking on the phone about big money but still no tips grrr


Yes everything on the expense report. Some people might have a daily expense limit but tip is definitely paid for along with the ride.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Yes everything on the expense report. Some people might have a daily expense limit but tip is definitely paid for along with the ride.


Depends on the company.

Out here there are two major corporate accounts that I know of, and avoid, because of the no tip guarantee (unless a worker gives me cash).

Also, the title of corporate rides also includes car dealerships and doctors offices ordering rides for others, which another no tip guarantee.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Depends on the company.
> 
> Out here there are two major corporate accounts that I know of, and avoid, because of the no tip guarantee (unless a worker gives me cash).
> 
> Also, the title of corporate rides also includes car dealerships and doctors offices ordering rides for others, which another no tip guarantee.


Every company I've ever worked for while traveling had a daily budget for transportation and a budget for food/hotel. I'm not taking about a corporate account like that, I'm talking about out of state travelers.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Every company I've ever worked for while traveling had a daily budget for transportation and a budget for food/hotel. I'm not taking about a corporate account like that, I'm talked about out of state travelers.


Agreed.

When someone says that the boss is paying for it on an expense account, that's a good sign.

But when I pick up someone on their daily commute to or from Adidas, I know there is zero tip coming because Adidas won't allow it on their corporate card. Yes, I have watched people try to tip me on these accounts.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

These people should use cash for a tip. Even $2 is better than nothing.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

My Saturday night is done, and I am pleased to report that the % of pax tipping tonight has returned to normal, approximately 1/3 of my pax tipped me today.


----------



## UberPapito (Jan 19, 2020)

Mista T said:


> Saturday, 27 rides, only one pax tipped.
> 
> Today, 11 rides and I FINALLY got a tip. Argh!!!


congrats!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Saturday, 27 rides, only one pax tipped.
> 
> Today, 11 rides and I FINALLY got a tip. Argh!!!


Wanna get more tips sooner? Try Uber Eats deliveries. Most of my UE recipients show their appreciation and tip through the app.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Challenge: Try wearing an actual Mr. T mask next time you drive, and tell us if your tips are up or down.

(my tips have been off too. ;>)


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Saturday, 27 rides, only one pax tipped.
> 
> Today, 11 rides and I FINALLY got a tip. Argh!!!


I pity da fool


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

evad77 said:


> I have $655 in fares this week and $2 tip, that's 0.003 %


Umm yeah you need to seriously re-evaluate how you interact and end your rides... That's just unheard of... If Im not making at least 10% and normally 15+% I go back and make sure it wasn't me or even me taking rides in areas that habitually don't tip... And adjust accordingly... And ALWAYS ask them to rate you because you want their feedback.... Right as they get out... U want them to see the tip option screen and rating you gets them to it...

I don't care what some people say on this board.... Tips are a huge % of my yearly income and I work them and monitor them daily... Weekly....monthly and yearly. Those who say they don't matter are not serious enough about their business and are out here playing rideshare driver.... I don't have time for games.... I cleared 24k last year, and $3,715 of that was tips... That amount covered my car note for the year... It's time to get serious....


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mista T said:


> My Saturday night is done, and I am pleased to report that the % of pax tipping tonight has returned to normal, approximately 1/3 of my pax tipped me today.


I've never considered my % of tippign pax _normal_... it's always been a unicorn despite my clean car, good service, etc etc.

But the other day I got $5 for an $18 ride from an unlikely pax... in what turned out to be a "_judge not lest ye be judged_" moment.

I was at an out of town event to purchase a few specific items. Couple times walked past this "unhappy" looking elderly lady with what at the time I labeled as a bad drooping facelift. After the event I walked out to get dinner, then turned on the app. Immediate ping at the location of the event and guess who? We had a nice conversation about the same similar items we each bought at the event for our similar businesses.


----------

